

Show HN: Eeegl startup pros - balajiviswanath

Have you ever thought how nice it would be to outsource the monotonous stuff in a startup and focus really on your core business problem?
We take care of your startup's non-core activities including server setup, CRM &#38; project management tools, social media presence, analytics and more.<p>We would love to hear your feedback !
======
craigkerstiens
I feel like a lot of startups might find value in outsourcing some of these
items, but depending on the startup many of those things will be core
competency. Server setup isn't something you want to completely outsource
because without it you have no startup. Project Management tools are equally
as critical and will vary based on the team. Some teams work well with items
like Pivotal Tracker, some with basecamp, others prefer a much more structured
waterfall execution with a long planned gantt chart. It sounds like a lot of
these items are either a key part of how the team executes personally or are
very low touch items. The general of idea of this I like but the specific
services I feel are off base in what startups would like to outsource.

~~~
balajiviswanath
Sorry for the delayed response.

Outsourcing is not an all or nothing deal. The startup could outsource server
setup to us, do their product and as they get time slowly take charge.

A lot of startups have very limited time to get their idea executed and make
it a real success. One of the founders might quit, the team might run out of
funding or a big competitor might make your product offering unnecessary. This
makes the first few months really critical.

Setting up your server with the right web server, installing wordpress &
configuring other tools, keeping the packages updated take a lot of time and
those few extra weeks can be the difference. What we do is help the startup
get going and your team could take control of the stuff over the course of
time as you get comfortable with the components.

For SaaS startups our offerings like creating an effective landing page that
is connected to mailchip for double opt-in, managing inhouse development with
project management, keeping track of marketing & sales with CRM tools will be
useful.

And then once the product is done launching the startup with affordable PR
tools, improving their site's search rankings, tracking with right analytics
tools can also be done.

------
sagacity
Looks like something that could be useful to many startups coming up in the
mushrooming boom and the thriving Internet economy.

I guess a 'Why us' type page would inspire more confidence and make more
people sign up for your beta.

HTH

Edit: You might want to check this thread and perhaps, think about a strategic
alliance with the OP:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2276344>

~~~
balajiviswanath
Thanks for your feedback. We are launching our complete website soon and it
will have detailed info of who we are and what we offer.

------
tfitzgerald
That baby is pretty creepy. Also, you may want to get a native English speaker
to look over your copy. There are some weird grammar / structure things going
on there.

Who is your customer? Are you targeting non-SaaS startups? I would imagine
that any SaaS startup would want to be hands on with server choice and setup.

~~~
sagacity
> That baby is pretty creepy. Also, you may want to get a native English
> speaker to look over your copy. There are some weird grammar / structure
> things going on there.

Ditto on all three above.

> Are you targeting non-SaaS startups?

I would imagine so - perhaps the OP will post his views on this.

~~~
balajiviswanath
Our offering applies for both Saas and non-Saas startups.

For SaaS startups our offerings like creating an effective landing page that
is connected to mailchip for double opt-in, managing inhouse development with
project management, keeping track of marketing & sales with CRM tools will be
useful.

And then once the product is done launching the startup with affordable PR
tools, improving their site's search rankings, tracking with right analytics
tools can also be done.

------
balajiviswanath
clickable: <http://www.eeegl.com>

